# Acer Travelmate B113-E-2846 with Intel HD Graphics



## fugee279 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey I have an Acer Travelmate B113-E-2846 with Celeron 1007U 64 bit architecture cpu and Intel HD Graphics Which is the correct Intel driver to install? Seems I have choices including libva-intel-driver-1.6.1  (VAAPI intel driver), xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_9, i think there's another just  called intel-sis The handbook just says the name of the driver is 'intel' Yea right I know there's a driver for me amid all this confusion, which is it? thanks


----------



## shepper (Feb 11, 2016)

You can make this a little easier to respond to by posting the output of pciconf(8)
`# pciconf -lv`


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2016)

It is the one just named intel.  The port is x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.  I don't know what the VAAPI driver is for, but the intel-sis drivers are for the poorly-supported and fairly old Intel chips with built-in SIS video.

If you installed the Xorg metaport or package, the correct driver is already installed.


----------



## fugee279 (Feb 11, 2016)

https://gist.github.com/mices/5c3ba785bea7d3f24f18


----------



## fugee279 (Feb 12, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> It is the one just named intel.  The port is x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.  I don't know what the VAAPI driver is for, but the intel-sis drivers are for the poorly-supported and fairly old Intel chips with built-in SIS video.
> 
> If you installed the Xorg metaport or package, the correct driver is already installed.



It shows up in the output of `pkg info` but so do a few other video drivers

```
xf86-video-ati-7.5.0_3  X.Org ati display driver
xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_9  Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
xf86-video-mach64-6.9.5  X.Org mach64 display driver
xf86-video-nv-2.1.20_7  X.Org nv display driver
xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.3_6  X.Org openChrome display driver
xf86-video-r128-6.10.0  X.Org r128 display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.4  X.Org vesa display driver
```


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 12, 2016)

What are you trying to do? The Xorg log you posted looks ok to me. Are you still having trouble with something?


----------

